# Picture Sources



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 10, 2005)

Ey my fellow ww2 aircraft FREAKS!

Im new on this site (man it ROCKS! Thanks for that) and i was wondering where you all get the pictures from. I am very much interested in everything what has to do with WW2 and im surfing alot on the internet looking for ww2 stuff, but i cant find this much pictures. You scanned it in or somethin like that? 

Regards,

Lammertjan


Forgive me if the thousends of new people on this site before me asked the same..


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

Rest assured, they didn't. Well, all the pictures on here have to be sourced now. Just look at the source. 

Welcome to the site, and I hope you calm down on the crack...


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 10, 2005)

lol, who knows  

'n thanx for the info!


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2005)

Some are scanned, some from the web, and some are from member's personal albums. There are a few of us that either work around airplanes or volunteer to work with them, so we have a tendency to take a lot of pics.

Welcome to the site, Lammertjan.


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 10, 2005)

I hope i will fit right in. I've also made my work out of my hobby's! (see attachment!!!)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

you work on them?? bloody hell....

and you'll find lots of great pics in our albums here......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

Yeah our albums have some great pics in, especially if youre after hardcore Italian aircraft  (Quick...must brainwash him into loving the RA...  ) Naw, welcome! 8)


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 10, 2005)

Yeah i work on them as an engineer (i came just from school). 'Them' are Boeing 73's and 75's. Great aircraft but damn, those ww2 warbirds are really somethin else. Its is my first love together with my girl and 'my' boeings! I hope i will get to work on them someday.. (yeah, maybe EVEN on those hardcore italian ugly basterds! ).


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

Oh good  Heres a little Italian porn for you then...Fiat G.56


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 10, 2005)

oew... horny...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

if you want aviation porn you go to the EE Lightening.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

I know I am...What? How did you know?


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

He's right.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

I think the EE Lightning is desperately ugly.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

no it's not, it's easily the most pornagraphic plane up there, it's the pin up, the forbidden fruit of the aviation world............


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

It's a beautiful plane. It's also one hell of a mean machine.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 10, 2005)

It's a bit too phallic for it's own good though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

phallic??


----------



## mosquitoman (May 10, 2005)

Buy a dictionary...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

Phallic:

1) Of, relating to, or resembling a phallus. 
2) Of or relating to the cult of the phallus as an embodiment of generative power: phallic worship. 
3) Of or relating to the third stage of psychosexual development in psychoanalytic theory, from about ages three to six, during which gratification is focused on sensations associated with the genital organs. The phallic stage is preceded by the anal stage and followed by the latency period.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

that still maes little sence to me...........


----------



## mosquitoman (May 10, 2005)

In other words, it looks a lot like something that 50% of the world's population have


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 10, 2005)

Indeed, heavy metal!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 10, 2005)

I was actually thinking of something that 99.99% of the male population have....


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

Euh, male hormones?


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

By the way Lancaster man, i saw u are a member of this site since december 2003 and u posted since 11390 times!! What the hell do you do for living? posting?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

I posted more than him in a shorter space of time, hehe  And that includes me being absent form the site in total of about 4-5 months. 8)


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

Well, then its good to know that im not the only freak around..


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Far from it. Just look at me for instance (or rather dont  )


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

AAHH!!! NOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo.....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Sorry. That was mean of me


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

I was just jokin. Uve got a fanatic aviation head!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2005)

yes although i believe i am the more hard core poster CC.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

How?


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

I've also got one pic of myselfe while studying...  


(I cant help it, it just wasnt that interesting...)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

that's what you look like when you study??


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

Euh, yeah, constantly..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

I really hope that isnt your orgasm face


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)

If it is he's got problems.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

Its probably his normal face..... Jerking off too much will leave the face in a contorted manner for a prolonged period of time, sometimes upwards of 2 weeks........

The Guinness World Book of Records lists the record holder of Post-Jackoffitis at 3 weeks, 2 days, 13 hours and 27 minutes.....

And we all know who ownes that record, dont we???

RG_Lunatic of course, whose real name is Harry Azzcrack...


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

Tnx for ur great support Les... 

(i bet people rather look at my face in this situation than yours in ur normal situation...)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

Ummmm, that i doubt.......


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

U consider that piece of radioactive material less hard to look at than at me? tssk....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

The big difference is that Les doesn't have to try to look intimidating. He's a big guy!


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, im 2,10 meter tall and im weighing 110 kilo's. In my place i'm considered to be, as you call it, "a big guy". But what the hell, who cares..


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)

Hard to look at, eh?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

LOL.... Better get to the Optometrist soon dude, ur vision is failing miserably.... 

And where the hell did u pull the radioactive comment from??? What makes u think that Im radioactive??? Im not glowing..... Im not pasty white with see through skin....... 

Last time i checked my Dosimeter it was waaaayyy below contaminated.....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

Don't make me pull out that pool picture again!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

Whats funny is this dolt thinks he's got a chance of out insulting me... He'll have to come up with something better if he thinks "Radioactive boy" is gonna cut it....

I did happen to find another pic of bop boy on the net... All i did was search for blitzkrieg bop and look what popped up on Yahoo.com..... Glad to see he does infact own glasses......


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

Your actually pretty good in insulting people. I did really hurt u with that guncam thing did i ? Or did i happen to fuck ur girl or somethin? wel, goodluck with it, "boy".


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok lets not let this degrade into another thread full of insults...


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, im not the one starting this stuff. I apologized last time.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

> Your actually pretty good in insulting people.


Thank you, i take great pride in it...


> I did really hurt u with that guncam thing did i ?


Huh????


> Or did i happen to f**k ur girl or somethin?


Yup, my prize winning Ewe will never be the same......


> wel, goodluck with it, "boy".


Well, seein how im 39, ill take the "boy" thing as a compliment.... Most just call me "Old Fuucker" or "Grampy".......


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

Lol, ur 39 and insulting children on the net.. Mr. tough guy.. (or shall i say old fucker? what ever u want).


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

> Lol, ur 39 and insulting children on the net..


Not so much on the net as in here on this board... And in the case of children, consider it lessons learned..... The world is a horrible, terrible mean place... "Old Fuucks" like myself have years and YEARS of abusing morons such as urself, and like nothing more than educating little kiddies on the way to act in a public forum..... Yea, i may be abit crass and rude, but Im an American, and an Ex-SEAL at that, so that kinda explains some of it..... Oh, Im also from New York as well, so a triple bang for ur buck......

In case ur new at this, and this is ur first time in a Message Board enviornment, u dont go around a message board as a new member and start insulting Adminstrators in PM's... Ur stay here will not be an enjoyable one, and ull be made to look the fool, which in ur case is quite obvious.....

Do urself a favor and dont pick fights with the Admins here, least of all the "Board Goon"..... U wont win..... No one has and u aint got the Pods to attempt it......

Oh and BTW....


> (or shall i say old f**k? what ever u want).


Whatever u call me I shall reply to in kind...


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

So becouse youre an american from nyc AND (o my god...) you are an ex seal, u can say what ever u want and think that what u say, IS right? AND u think im an abusing moron? Well, if u really are such an smart guy, why are u reacting on such stupid and un thoughtfull reactions of, as you say, abusing morons like me place all around te net? I dont get it man. I post just an funny pic of myselfe and ur throwing me under with unsults.. I'm not the one that started these insults man, its ur prototype! i think ur calling urselfe names when u say "abusing morons"...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

funny as this is, it's time to take this to PMs guys........


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, i'd rather have this public so everyone can see with what sort of people weve got to deal with in this horrible terrific mean world.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

we aready know, we meet them every day..........


----------



## trackend (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh dear another buggered up thread


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

OK.... I normally wouldnt do this, but because this idiot wants to keep it going..

I am retailiating to his PM he sent me awhile ago. He wasnt involved in that topic, but decided he had to take the gloves off.. Now the little guy dont like the attitude.... 

Awww. Im so sorry bud... Just take ur tail between ur legs and move on..... U started this not me retard....... Making lies to this board wont get u far........

Heres his PM......... I had never once uttered a word to him. Then he decides to send this to me.....

Inbox :: Message 
From: Blitzkrieg Bop 
To: lesofprimus 
Posted: Tue May 17, 2005 12:17 pm 
Subject: LOL 
well well well, what have we got here. A real original dumb ass american whos only ability is calling names.. tsssk..

He wanted to go with me, Im just returning the favor.... If u dont like the attitude u should have kept ur fat yap shut and not start shiit with me dude...... Now u got an ass full, and ur whimpering like alittle pussy.......


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

Make my day, PUNK


----------



## trackend (Jun 5, 2005)

Personelly I dont think its very nice to send rude PMs Blitz


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, and another thing. If u had bothered to read the website for a couple of days instead of just start posting, u would have realized that a retard like myself was here and that 3/4's of what I said is kidding around.. Like the jerking off thing. If Lanc or evan had posted that pic and said what bop boy did, i would have replied in kind, becasue...........

#1. It was pretty damn Funny and Witty...
And I quote....
"Its probably his normal face..... Jerking off too much will leave the face in a contorted manner for a prolonged period of time, sometimes upwards of 2 weeks........ 
The Guinness World Book of Records lists the record holder of Post-Jackoffitis at 3 weeks, 2 days, 13 hours and 27 minutes..... "

Pretty damn funny....

#2. It was a slam on RG, who is one big moron....
"And we all know who ownes that record, dont we??? 
RG_Lunatic of course, whose real name is Harry Azzcrack..."

#3. I dont like people sticking their nose in where it dont belong, like bopper did with the PM...... Its called 3rd man in... Its a 5 minute penalty in hockey, and a Game Misconduct.... Betty bop got the short and to the point approach....

If u dont bother to read up on the members here prior to becoming active, it aint my fault that u find me all of a sudden "Caustic"...... Im always that way......... Ask anyone......

Maybe ull take this lesson on with u to the next board u visit, and do the homework before spouting off to the wrong guy there, like u did here, wiseass....
It can continue or cease... Ur call.... But seein how in an Admin, and ur.. Well........ nothing, kinda stacks the deck in my favor...... Just enjoy the site, post more pics, and keep ur offhand comments about Americans to urself.... I dont insult the Netherlands...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 5, 2005)

trackend said:


> Personelly I dont think its very nice to send rude PMs Blitz



Agreed! Especially to an administrator - and I don't appreciate the term "dumb ass Amercian." One of the beauties of this fourm is there are many people through out North Amercia and Europe that can discuss and somtimes argue points about aircrat and history. There comes a time to draw a line and think before you hit the keyboard, I don't appreciate insults against a nationally, whether its mine or someone else's!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

Like i said at the beginning of my post...


> OK.... I normally wouldnt do this, but because this idiot wants to keep it going..


PM's should be kept as that, PM's, but this dolt decided he was gonna lie and say he didnt start it.... Proof positive.....


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

Like mr les didnt send me some rude PM's... And second, i dont insult americans. i never insult people with their nationalities. Im not that kinda dumbass. I did in that PM but thats on the same level as u compared me with a sheep fucking moron... 

Conclusion: I say sorry. But, i request an sorry of u to, becouse, and u have to admit that, accused me of several shitty things to.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)

I think it's time to reel it in here, don't you? What do you want, a public apology for a stupid argument? Just let it go and move on. 

If you're looking to keep it going, I'm sure les will be happy to oblige.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

LOL...


> but thats on the same level as u compared me with a sheep f**k moron...


Umm no it aint, cause people from the Netherlands are not known for their sheep-fuucking... I have accused The Lanc (from Cornwall) of being a sheep fuucker too, as CC has done.. ITS CALLED HUMOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I never sent u a rude PM pal.......... Just my reply to urs above, which, if my ol memory serves me right, said "Blow Me..."

Not a bad reply to ur PM i must say.......



> Conclusion: I say sorry. But, i request an sorry of u to


U aint gonna get it cause u dont deserve it, but ill accept urs....... U insulted me first, and u got what u deserved..... Just watch what u say to people u dont know... While u may not get a physical beat down, you could get verbally raped... Take this as lesson learned my Dutch friend....

Thanks for stopping by and please, next time, remember to put the seat back down after exiting.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

Haha


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

See, I really am a funny guy.........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

U think i really mean that all americans are dumbasses???? ITS CALLED HUMOR DUDE! The same humour as you dont mean that all dutch people fuck sheep... so on the SAME level yeah (of physically beat me down, or put somethin in my ass and so on.. REAL intelligent awnsers for a 39 year old (and i think u really DO want to put me somethin up the ass, so that would not be classified as humor and thereby (for you and the others maybe...), if u dont apologize, u will still be an dumb ass that thinks is always right, even if he doesnt know who hes offending), And if all americans are like u, than no wonder that almost the whole world is againt america man...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

BB, give it up before you lose any more dignity, you'll never win a verbal insult battle with les. I dont want to have to lock yet another thread.


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 5, 2005)

Since when do you have to "win" a discussion??? Les just is a DUMB ASS AMERICAN and he always will be. Man, if the russians nuked america, the wordl would be a better place. All america, and les, do is PRODUCE HATE!! Maybe the russians someday will do me that favour..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok im gonna lock this thread and your getting a yellow card...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

> well well well, what have we got here. A real original dumb ass american whos only ability is calling names.. tsssk..


That aint humor pal, thats an insult...... And u were retailiated against with one...


> so on the SAME level yeah (of physically beat me down, or put somethin in my ass and so on.. REAL intelligent awnsers for a 39 year old (and i think u really DO want to put me somethin up the ass, so that would not be classified as humor and thereby (for you and the others maybe...),


This dude is so lost its almost a waste of time to pound him again..... He cant even read english good enough to deciefer what Im saying...


> and i think u really DO want to put me somethin up the ass


Huh???

The only thing I wanna stick up ur ass is a 1/4 block of C-4, along with the detonator and some primer cord.........


> And if all americans are like u, than no wonder that almost the whole world is againt america man...


And this of course includes urself, as u so obviously have shown......

I warned u once about the American insulting thing. Theres no place for it here..... Do it again and ill post u a Yellow card......


> if u dont apologize


Dude, i havent apologized to my father yet for ripping out all the centerfolds of his Playboy Magazines when I was 13, so what makes u think YOU'RE gonna get one outta me.....


> u will still be an dumb ass that thinks is always right, even if he doesnt know who hes offending


U mean an AMERICAN DUMBASS like ur PM stated??? Oh thats right, u were kidding around....... NOT!
I am not always right, and have been proven wrong here by my peers, at home by my wife and son, and at the Drug Store by Old Mr. Snickerbottom, who finally convinced me that the world was round......

So once again, I accept ur apology... Now STFU and move on to a different topic, before I have to taunt u a second time....... Or is it third? Or forth? I lost track.... (I always try to put in a Monty Python line whenever I can....)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm sorry to sneak in here after the fact CC, but I've got something to add, and this goes out to anyone who may read this: *Enough with the nation bashing already!*

It seems like whenever someone here gets pissed at someone else, the first thing they do is go for the nationality. Blitzkrieg, the next time I see you chucking around the "AMERICAN DUMBASS!" shit, I'm gonna ban you pure and simple! No questions asked! You started it (the nation bashing), so suck it up!

And another thing. *Keep the PM's the hell out of the public forums!* That goes for everyone!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

I banned him.. That last comment was just too much.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)

Just as well I suppose. That rant was just idiotic!


----------

